# Rivet heads inside doors driving me crazy...Solution: expanding foam???



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

OK so this may be a crazy idea but hey, I'll try anything

Like the title says, I wasn't careful when drilling out factory speaker rivets and some of the rivet heads fell inside the door cavity. Now when I accelerate or break hard I can hear them little buggers dancing back and forth inside my door. There is no way I can get in there and get them out, believe me I have tried! So, I was thinking, let's just spray some expanding foam in the bottom of the door cavity and that should lock those suckers into place permanently. I was thinking as long as I don't overdue it (and foam comes up and interferes with the window), I should be fine, right?

What do you guys think??? (am I crazy?)


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wouldn't that plug the drain holes at the bottom of the door?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

kaigoss69 said:


> OK so this may be a crazy idea but hey, I'll try anything
> 
> Like the title says, I wasn't careful when drilling out factory speaker rivets and some of the rivet heads fell inside the door cavity. Now when I accelerate or break hard I can hear them little buggers dancing back and forth inside my door. There is no way I can get in there and get them out, believe me I have tried! So, I was thinking, let's just spray some expanding foam in the bottom of the door cavity and that should lock those suckers into place permanently. I was thinking as long as I don't overdue it (and foam comes up and interferes with the window), I should be fine, right?
> 
> What do you guys think??? (am I crazy?)


Put a magnet on a string and pull them out. Foam is a bad idea if you value a rust-free door.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

OK, but I thought they were aluminum, sure looked like it.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

kaigoss69 said:


> OK, but I thought they were aluminum, sure looked like it.


They probably are, but more than likely they have a metal "nail" inside..

The magnet should grab that.

Doors have drain holes along the bottom, your foam idea will block those holes, which in time will cause your doors to rust badly..

How about a vacumn cleaner with a modified narrow nozzle?.. and suck those "little buggers" right outta there!

Mark


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I would recommend against using expandable foam inside of the door. It could plug up all the drain holes on the bottom. After enough rain you might have an aquarium in your door and a bigger headache than a rattling rivet.

I would suggest as others said use a string with a magnet to get it out. Since I've encountered the same thing with my previous car a VW MKIV GTI, I just left the door panel off and speaker out while I was driving, I drove in a parking lot, got some acceleration stopped relatively hard, got the rivet to roll forward inside the door, reached into the speaker hole grabbed it out, problem solved. Try both sooner or later you will get it out.


----------



## Zakerid (Apr 30, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> How about a vacumn cleaner with a modified narrow nozzle?.. and suck those "little buggers" right outta there!
> 
> Mark


such a great trick... when there is a will, there is a way.


----------

